# [Kat-Toons Update] take a look at SparkeyToon in post#37



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey SM, here are two recent KatToons.... Let's see if you can get them right 

KatToon (1)









Hints for KatToon (1):
1. The maltese who I looked at when drawing the KatToon is a boy.
2. my drawing to the body is different than the picture that I looked at. However, the *tail* might gives you a hint 
3. It was a signature picture that I looked at. I tried to draw the mouth as accurate to the real picture as I could.
4. The boy's mommy attended AMA for a short period; she left her cutie back home, but her maltese nieces and nephews made sure to not no let her miss her boy so much :wub: and of course, she was so excited to return to him again. 

KatToon (2)









Hints for KatToon (2):
1. The malt in who I tried to draw is a girl.
2. 'Sweetie' is the word that I add before writing/typing her name
3. She lives as an only malt with her mommy who spoils her well. In her birthdays, she gets prime rib  
4. This is the second time I draw her picture. The first time, it was my pencil drawing - not in paint.

Ok I hope you have fun guessing :chili: and enjoyed looking at the previous KatToons

hugs
Kat

ps. I put the idea to draw fluff KatToons to sell in *pause* for now since I will be gone for sometime - when I return, I will start with this small plan. I am still drawing like crazy, nevertheless though.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ooo!! I know these two! 

Tyler & Bonnie!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree: Tyler and Bonnie! great job!!! Love your Kattoons!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

1 is Tyler:wub:
2 is Bonnie:wub:
little camel is so cute 

Kat, such great KatToons:chili::chili:
love them!!:heart::heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I say Tyler and Bonnie Marie, also.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...your too good Kat! Tyler and sweet lips herself, Bonnie Marie!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You are getting better and better Kat. Looks like everyone beat me to the punch


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kat I LOVE! your "Kat-Toons".. really depicts the essence of each pooch and just adorable! You're such a multi-talented young lady!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I knew who they were immediately. Your KatToons are AMAZING. Too cute. I'm sure that their mommy's will love the KatToons.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Kat, these are great!!! The lips gave Miss Bonnie away!  They really do look like your subjects. You could do a children's book or start a cartoon series.

Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I knew Bonnie Marie, hummm yup it's Tyler (ok i cheated on Tyler:innocent


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Arghhh. I wrote a whole long post before and it vanished. :smpullhair:
Anywho, I do recognize beautiful Bonnie Marie. I've always loved that siggy of her with the camel on it. :wub2: And the KatToon captures a certain serenity and sweetness I associate with Ms. Bonnie.
But that other Toon....hmmmm? Looks like a trouble maker to me.:w00t: It's Tyler Pie (don't tell him I told you I call him that).:aktion033: Kat sent me the drawing a couple of weeks ago and I was busting to share it but she wanted to make at least one more for the guessing game. Everyone guessed.:huh: Kat I think you need to give harder clues. Like "It's a boy" Hahahahah! 
I can't even begin to say how thrilled I am with having a Kat Toon.:wub: I just love it and am amazed anew at the talent that SM members have, along with the biggest hearts in the world. I realize that without SM I would never have met many of you or seen your many artistic gifts. 
Kat you really touched me by making Tyler a Toon and I know that no matter what path you choose, you will go so far.
So now I'm thinking -- coffee mug, mousepad, computer wallpaper? What's that Tyler? Wallpaper the house in it??:new_shocked: Okay Tyler, I'll think about it
:smootch:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Kat, your drawings are amazing! They look so much like Tyler & Bonnie! :wub::wub: Great job! :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Kat, you have to start giving me a headstart.By the time I'm able to get back on here,the toons have already been guessed.And I knew those 2 cutiepies this time.Just kidding,but I did know them.LOL :blush: You did good Kat, looks just like them.:aktion033: Got anymore?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What great pictures!!! I love ty's tail and bonnie's camel!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love them !!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think we need to start a pinned thread/scrapbook of Kat's Kat-toons! This way we can all go back and smile over them. Another 2 great additions Kat!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: What!? Why am I always late to get here!!! :smilie_tischkante:

I knew who they were right away!!!!!!!! Kat, these are so much fun, I hope you continue having the time to do these fun drawings:aktion033:.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kat,

Your drawings are unbelieveably wonderful and fun!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Kat, your drawings are SO GREAT and have a great sense of humor about them! Love them!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Cute and again so well captured!!!! 

Official Member of KatToon


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I knew Bonnie Marie right away but Tyler had me stumped. You do an amazing job Kat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dixie's Mama said:


> I knew Bonnie Marie right away but Tyler had me stumped. You do an amazing job Kat!


Elaine - Tyler's got me stumped all the time  Just wanted to say I love your siggy. Looks like it's taken out on the water?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOO:dothewave: you got them RIGHT ON :clap::clap:

or maybe my hints with pretty obvious :HistericalSmiley:


Snowbody said:


> Kat I think you need to give harder clues. Like "It's a boy"


I am really so happy to know that you enjoy and love the Kat-Toons  :grouphug: I love drawing them, and always have a blast :chili:

hugs
Kat



sophie said:


> You could do a children's book or start a cartoon series.





mom2bijou said:


> I think we need to start a pinned thread/scrapbook of Kat's Kat-toons! This way we can all go back and smile over them. Another 2 great additions Kat!


you know Linda an Tammy, I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to put all the SM Kat-Toons in one little book and call it "SM in Kat-Toons"..under each Kat-Toon, I add a little info about the malt who I tried to draw awwh :wub: that will be nice...I will start with that idea, hopefully in Sept...Until then, I am drawing and drawing and drawing :chili:



Snowbody said:


> So now I'm thinking -- coffee mug, mousepad, computer wallpaper? What's that Tyler? * Wallpaper the house in it*??:new_shocked: Okay Tyler, I'll think about it
> :smootch:


:smrofl::smrofl: you sure are so creative, Sue ...so happy to know that you love it:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> Kat, you have to start giving me a headstart.By the time I'm able to get back on here,the toons have already been guessed.And I knew those 2 cutiepies this time.Just kidding,but I did know them.LOL :blush: You did good Kat, looks just like them.:aktion033: Got anymore?





The A Team said:


> :w00t: What!? Why am I always late to get here!!! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> I knew who they were right away!!!!!!!! Kat, these are so much fun, I hope you continue having the time to do these fun drawings:aktion033:.


 

ok Sue and Pat, I think I'll notify you just before I post a Kat-Toon for guess 



momtoboo said:


> Got anymore?


here is a very quick one I drew by looking at a VERY VERY tiny picture (avater picture)....









the tough question is........"whose baby is she?"  ok Pat and Sue, here is your chance 

I call it a tough question because the mommy and the malt weren't here in a loooooong time ..yes, I can be a tease sometimes:HistericalSmiley: but if you answered it correctly, I will point to the pic of the real malt that I looked at :wub::chili:

hugs
Kat


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

TheMalts&Me said:


> ok Sue and Pat, I think I'll notify you just before I post a Kat-Toon for guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:blink: Kat, can I have another clue please?:blush:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

is the name on there on purpose??? Did I miss something again???


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> :blink: Kat, can I have another clue please?:blush:


So cute! But, yes more clues on this one! :blink: There's something about that toon that's saying something, but I just can't get it. :w00t:

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Is it Matilda?? with her ball???


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a beautiful KatToon!!:wub::wub:
yes, this is a tough one...i'm trying! :blink:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Is it Matilda?? with her ball???


Matilda was the first one to come to mind because of the ball. But, I think the name Noelle may be a big clue, but darned if I can figure it out. :brownbag:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I know - it's Kim's baby Noelle!

Thank you for the lovely Kattoon, sweet friend! I love it and love you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I know - it's Kim's baby Noelle!
> 
> Thank you for the lovely Kattoon, sweet friend! I love it and love you.


I'm so embarrassed. The name was on it. :blush: Linda, you're much more observant than me.I feel like a dunce. Good to see ya again Linda.I've missed you & Miss Sugarlips Bonnie.:grouphug:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Great job Kat!
I guessed Tyler & Bonnie!
And Noelle I knew becuase you wrote the name!
I do remember her Mom writing that she like Noel because it's festive & added the "lle" to make it even nicer!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sophie said:


> Matilda was the first one to come to mind because of the ball. But, I think the name Noelle may be a big clue, but darned if I can figure it out. :brownbag:


OMG! Her name is on the picture and I still guessed wrong!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

:brownbag::embarrassed:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL sorry guys, I posted the Kat-Toon at almost around 2 AM local time, then went to bed. Just checking in, wanting to give more clues to see that I don't have to:HistericalSmiley: (Sue and Pat, next time, I'll notify you with an easier one)


I added the malt's name to the Kat-Toon "Noelle"; I should have pointed that out though...but again, I guess that you all got it now :chili: Sweet Linda, how on earth did you get it :w00t:

Good try everyone though ... yes, I can also guess Matilda if it wasn't me who drew it  because of the ball :wub:

Yes, that is Kim's baby, Noelle :wub: in the real very tiny picture, she was resting her head on a big ball. I took a screen shot of this...(this is what I looked at when drawing)
















Happy to know that you liked it ^_^

I sent Kim the Kat-Toon of Noelle...She loved it too  :chili:



sophie said:


> I think the name *Noelle may be a big clue, but darned if I can figure it out. * :brownbag:


LOL Linda, I wasn't clear in my question...I meant to say Noelle is the Kat-Toon...the guess question I meant to write was: whose baby is she? you see? this is what happens when I post after midnight - I don't write clearly :HistericalSmiley: 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> it's Kim's baby Noelle!


and that would be correct :clap:




The A Team said:


> OMG! *Her name is on the picture and I still guessed wrong*!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

And this is what I drew this morning ....

Do you remember this guy? :wub: awwwh love Sparkey boy (Fay's malt) and miss him around SM. I think I will try to draw him again because I think I could have done better at drawing him, but was quick at it. Still, had a blast :chili::chili:







:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh Kat, how lovely. I miss Sparky and Fay too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> Oh Kat, how lovely. I miss Sparky and Fay too.


 
love your new siggy!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, I love Sparkey and sure do miss him and his mommy.

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat, you're doing such a great job and I love them! I think a pinned thread just for your drawings is a great idea. Keep those drawings coming!
Love ya and big hugs to Snowy and Crystal! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh I miss Fay and Sparky too....:smcry:

She's been gone a pretty long time now, I wonder how's she doing.....


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwhh, another lovely and great KAToon. sparkey looks sweet as a toon, as sweet as he looks anyway.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think the Sparky one is adorable too :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love the wonderful Sparky KatToon!!:wub::wub:
he looks so sweet next to those flowers!!:tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sparky looks so great and I love the flower pot and daffodils. I'm not even sure if I know Sparky and his mom. Before my time???


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad to read that you liked SparkeyToon as well :chili: 



njdrake said:


> Love ya and big hugs to Snowy and Crystal! :wub:


awwh sweet Jane..luv ya and your beautiful girls too :wub::wub::wub::wub::grouphug:



The A Team said:


> She's been gone a pretty long time now, I wonder how's she doing.....


She was so busy, but things are settling to less busy .. Sparkey boy still loves to play fetch. I remember how tired she used to get from playing over and over and over with the fetch-a-holic Sparkey boy:HistericalSmiley: who never got tired from playing fetch ...still is the same:wub::wub: you can PM her if you liked to  
hugs
Kat



HEINI said:


> awwhh, another lovely and great *KAToon*. .


:w00t:OMG I love how you wrote it!!!! When I was thinking of everything I need to think about when selling my drawings, the naming to my drawings was not settled in one. I LOVE LOVE LOVE KatToon, but it turned out like many have something with that name .. I recently started writing: Kat-Toons just to settle on it once i start selling, but it still didn't get into me. I like it as a one word. I see that you removed the second T and Capitalized KAT ... I LOVE the look of it ..I think this is how I will go with it :chili: thank you so much :thumbsup:



Snowbody said:


> I'm not even sure if I know Sparky and his mom. Before my time???


Sue, I am also not sure:HistericalSmiley:...As far as I remember, Fay popped into SM in 2009 for a little period - I think


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gosh I miss Kim and Fay, I wonder how they are? Great pictures Kat, looks just like them, I wish they would come back


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Gosh I miss Kim and Fay, I wonder how they are?


I stay in touch with Kim via facebook and e-mail. She and Noelle are doing great....Fay, you can reach her via PM here; she and sparkey are also doing good now ^_^


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

great job kat they r all adorable!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG these are just getting better and better!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Great job on all of your Toons Kat. I always loved Sparkey and Faye. I miss them on SM. I don't think I knew Kim.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish Faye & Sparkey would come back to SM. 

Kat, I love your Katoons! I wish you'd do one of my Angel. You are quite talented!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

There's the Sparkey Boy:wub:. I remember that picture,it was always one of my favorites. I sure do miss Fay & Sparkey.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Kat, I don't know what to say. I was so touched when you send me the SparkeyToon :wub: thank you so much. I love this one just the way you drew it. Thank you everyone for remembering us


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome back, Faye & Sparky!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dixie's Mama said:


> I don't think I knew Kim.


a caring lady who helped me a lot when I went through the loss of my very first dog; I will never forget her continuos comforting words that helped me so much when I lost my Melon ... 

Glad that you and everyone else liked that KAToons  hugs, Kat



angel's mom said:


> I wish you'd do one of my Angel.


  :grouphug:



sparkey said:


> Kat, I don't know what to say. I was so touched when you send me the SparkeyToon :wub: thank you so much. I love this one just the way you drew it. Thank you everyone for remembering us


FAY FAY FAY :chili::chili: I am thrilled to see you post in the forums :chili::chili: just like how thrilled I was when you told me that the picture that I drew is your mum's favorite picture :chili: I hope that she also liked it. Missed u in the forums. I hope you stick around and when your mum comes for a visit, I would love to read all the fun stories that you used to share of Sparkey and her


----------

